# Hymer B644 Kitchen drawers



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how to completely remove a drawer from it's runners to enable access to the back of the units.I have tried and looking at them there doesn't seem to be anything stopping them coming out but I cannot get them free.I need to get right inside one of the units to sort out a water pipe!!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

With some of them you have to lift the front of the drawer upwards as you pull it towards you. When it has reached the end of it's travel then you can lift the whole drawer slightly and it should come out. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know if the drawers will be the same as my 2007 model but in this case there is a small lever just in front of the outside carrier rail, you press this down on each side and the drawer just slides out quite easily.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've been trying to figure this out for the last 2 years and given up !


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Dunno if it's like ours but it does come out (catch on side i think) cos my potatoe masher is behind our oven which sits below our drawer which is below the hob.O/H.tried his best to reach behind to retrive it but to no avail,  (brand new too,never been near a spud)He said he'd need arms like Mr. Tickle to get it. :roll:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for help Rowley,Javea,Vicdicdoc & Leaky.Job sorted.Easy to remove drawer liner but drawer front was in the way.Plastic fixing from runner to back of drawer front,just press in little lever on top of fixing and drawer front lifts up and off.SWMBO now cleaning parts we've never reached before!!!!


----------

